# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته حسابداری ؟؟

## Prison Break

سلام

بچه ها خواستم ببینم از اونایی که اطلاعات دارن در مورد رشته حسابداری سوال بپرسم
همونطور ک میدونید حسابداری 3 تا زیرشاخه داره
حسابداری مالیاتی ، دولتی ، حسابرسی

خواستم ببینم کدوم یکی از اینا از لحاظ بازار کار و درسی و آینده شغلی بهتر هست؟؟


و اینکه مدیریت مالی چه فرقی با حسابداری داره؟ کدوم بهتر هست؟؟

لطفا کسایی که اطلاعات دارن جواب بدن فقط.. ممنون

----------


## Prison Break

آپ ! ___________

----------


## Prison Break

___________________________

----------


## doctor 95

سلام. حسابداری دولتی بهتره- حسابرسی رشته خوبیه ولی برا مقطع دکترا هنوز نیومده.
بین مدیریت مالی و حسابداری  حسابداری بهتره چون پس فردا برای بازار کار مدیریت مالی هم شاملش میشه.

----------


## Prison Break

> سلام. حسابداری دولتی بهتره- حسابرسی رشته خوبیه ولی برا مقطع دکترا هنوز نیومده.
> بین مدیریت مالی و حسابداری  حسابداری بهتره چون پس فردا برای بازار کار مدیریت مالی هم شاملش میشه.


من برای بازار کار میگم
در ضمن فک نمیکنم خیلی حسابداری رو تا دکتری ادامه بدن
نهایت 95% تا فوق لیسانس میرن

من از یکی شنیدم حسابرسی بهتره از یکی دولتی. گیج شدم نمیدونم فرقشونو

از لحاظ کاری و اینده شغلی و ... میخوام بدونم کدوم بهتر

----------


## doctor 95

حسابداری دولتی و حسابرسی هر دو خوبن. فرقشون  در نوع کاره هر دو بازار کارشون اوکیه

----------


## Prison Break

> حسابداری دولتی و حسابرسی هر دو خوبن. فرقشون  در نوع کاره هر دو بازار کارشون اوکیه


چ فرقی دارن از لحاظ کاری؟؟؟
کدومشون بهتره؟

----------


## Prison Break

_______________

----------

